# an introduction to meadmaking



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Barry,
thanks for the information.
I have considered using avocado honey for mead.
We have lost our local orange and sage honey flows to development and brush fires.
What information do you have on using avocado to produce mead?
Ernie


----------

